# Choctawhatchee Bay 7/25



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Slow goin at first. Wrapped it up about 1 am due to cooler overflow. Had to stack them head first. The biggest measured at 20". Figured I would post since this part of the forum has been a little slow lately.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

WOW! what a night. thanks for posting


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbup:SOME FINE ONES


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great catch. Thanks for the report..........and the photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess of Flatties


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Nice mess of fish. I think there have been fewer post because of all the rain. I've been stuck at the house chomping on the bit.


----------

